# How to save old torn seats



## Rust rider (Jun 1, 2022)

Have had a few old motorbikes with seat covers falling off.I didn’t want to replace the old leather covers because they looked right on an old barn find.I have reattached them and filled in the missing sections with a product called shoe goo.This product was made to repair worn out sneaker soles.it dries quickly and can be sanded into the correct shape. When dry it has a soft rubber shape that turned grey /brown after sanding. Soft to ride on and durable, have done many 50 mile rides on it.best of all it looks like an original saddle worn down


----------



## dave429 (Jun 1, 2022)

Interesting. Thanks for the advice. I wonder if the glue could have dye added to it to make it match different color seats.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 1, 2022)

Love shoe goo. It's one of my main "go-tos " for fixing and restoration.


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 1, 2022)

dave429 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the advice. I wonder if the glue could have dye added to it to make it match different color seats.



Haven’t tried it but everyone who sees it thinks that’s what’s left when leather wears away.Really easy to shape. Without sanding it dries clear.The restored seats look great but i Think this looks better on an old rust bucket like mine.


----------



## RichH (Jun 1, 2022)

Where do find.   shoe goo ?


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 1, 2022)

RichH said:


> Where do find.   shoe goo ?



Walmart in shoe section


----------

